# Can dogs see in color? Here's your answer!



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I found a great article that a friend posted and has some really good information on what a dog can see.
How a Dog's Color Vision Affects Canine Sport: How Do Dogs See?


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

I learnded something today! Yay lol


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

thats is so cool to think about. Although I always wonder if how I see the color red is how YOU see the color red. Like we all know the sky is blue, but how do I know that the blue I see if the way you see the same color. I know, I know. But still I am curious, lol. now I have to wonder if dogs see yellow ad green the same yellow and green I am seeing! lol


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

VERY interesting article. It's taught me something new for sure.

Way to complicate things Ames. LOL!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

That was a good article. Its a good thing I like blue to begin with!

And ur not alone Ames, I have often thought this! In fact one of the techs at work is a tattoo artist and is color blind. We have had many discussions about colors and shading and mixing. And he just know a color by name from what he's been told he can't actually see that color. Totally weird.


----------



## BoBo (May 13, 2012)

Too cool.Thank you for that article.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

HAHA right I should quit while I feel ahead, lol. That is crazy, we have this issue when we get wires ordered we got red and green. people were pissed!! lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow I can't even imagine how different tattooing would be if I couldn't recognize the colors. Trippy.


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

How dogs see is fascinating, not just the colors. Yes, we see colors more intently and at a wider spectrum than dogs, thanks to all those cones!) but what does it LOOK like to them, with all the rods??? 


> The rods are the most numerous of the photoreceptors, some 120 million, and are the more sensitive than the cones. However, they are not sensitive to color. They are responsible for our dark-adapted, or scotopic, vision. The rods are incredibly efficient photoreceptors. More than one thousand times as sensitive as the cones, they can reportedly be triggered by individual photons under optimal conditions. The optimum dark-adapted vision is obtained only after a considerable period of darkness, say 30 minutes or longer, because the rod adaption process is much slower than that of the cones.
> 
> The rod sensitivity is shifted toward shorter wavelengths compared to daylight vision, accounting for the growing apparent brightness of green leaves in twilight.
> 
> While the visual acuity or visual resolution is much better with the cones, the rods are better motion sensors. Since the rods predominate in the peripheral vision, that peripheral vision is more light sensitive, enabling you to see dimmer objects in your peripheral vision. If you see a dim star in your peripheral vision, it may disappear when you look at it directly since you are then moving the image onto the cone-rich fovea region which is less light sensitive. You can detect motion better with your peripheral vision, since it is primarily rod vision.


 How would it look to see the world, if what you first noticed about what you saw was not color, but movement? How would you see the world if your fist, and mast accurate 'view' of it was not sight, but smell?
Dog Vision


----------

